# i got my betta!!!!



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hes not the crown tail like i wanted but heres how i came to own him.....i went to the pet shop yesterday to get some food for my lizards and i went on auto pilot to the fish section! i was on the phone to my boyfriend and was jsut gazing at the betta tanks....and there he was! hideing behind the ornament in his little old tank....hes so pretty!!!! hes black and when the light shines on his fins there a steel blue/grey colour and his pelvic fins have one red and one white band. hes a little tatty round the edges as he was kept on gravel but im sure he'll fix himself in no time as i have uber soft sand and glass pebbles. hes very shy, seems to be scared of his own shadow so i couldnt get a good picture of him, ive got one of him in the bag tho thats rubbish but ill up load anyway. once hes feeling more adventerous ill get some better pictures.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww,so pretty!Congrats,he will enjoy his home!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

do you know he inadvertently saved one of my danios life too! i done a water change and ended up with one less danio, i assumed he got sucked up the siphon when i couldnt find him anywhere and was pretty annoyed i didnt take the time to check i hadnt sucked up a fish! anyway when i got my betta home he was hanging around the filter and looked like he got his fin stuck on the top so looked round the side of the tank to make sure and there was my lost danio squashed vertically in-between the glass and filter!!!!! i really have no idea how he got there as i didnt move the filter at all!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,nice!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

i was looking at him in more detail yesterday and it seems his tail is split. id say around 1/4 of the top of his tail is seperate from the rest, could this be hes torn it or is he some sort of Double Tail gone wrong? ive not seen him flare completley yet as he still runs and hides from when when i go up to the tank!

hes some bad pics of him. not sure why the tail looks so blue, might be the flash, but its grey like i said, with black dots.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics, he is pretty. I'm not sure about the tail but bev can probably tell you


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

He's nice, I nearly brought a really nice Crowntail today that seemed to be talking to me, I had to resist, I dont even have a tank for it, wish they'd get along, but then I guess they wouldn't be quite so special

I'd bet your filter intake did that to his tail, mine kept getting stuck and suffered the same damage, its them panicking when they start getting sucked in and tugging away quickly that does the damage I think.

I made a cage around my inlet by bending up a net to keep him out of range, theres still enough current to hold him and he rests there often, but getting away is nice and easy for him now.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks  when I got him his fins were all bashed up. They had him on gravel n what looked like a sharp cave. I had my heart set on a crown tail but this guy talked to me too! I justcouldnt leave the shop with out him!


----------

